# Brits in sandton



## Pope (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey all, so just moved here and looking for some drinking buddies in sandton.

Anyone around this weekend??


----------



## ~ang (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah I'm always up for drinks!


----------



## cb16 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just moved here as well... From Canada. I'm keen to get out and grab some drinks, so let me know if you've set anything up, or want to sometime soon.

Cheers


----------



## Acajoe (Nov 3, 2012)

*Drinks*

Hey all

Names Joe from UK.
New to SA as well, been about 4 weeks now and I could do with a drink, a chat and a laught, if this thread is still going and anyone fancies a meet up.

Let me know


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

Acajoe said:


> Hey all
> 
> Names Joe from UK.
> New to SA as well, been about 4 weeks now and I could do with a drink, a chat and a laught, if this thread is still going and anyone fancies a meet up.
> ...


Hey Joe 

Trust you had a great weekend  how the city 
What your take 

Regards


----------



## TheMac (Nov 9, 2012)

Pope said:


> Hey all, so just moved here and looking for some drinking buddies in sandton.
> 
> Anyone around this weekend??


Hey there ! Michelle here  If you're 
Looking for someone to show you some great drinking spots where you can really immerse yourself with local culture then I'm definitely keen,there's Arts On Main,Neigbourhoods Market-The Dane in Braamfontien and a lot of other intresting art districs ! Let me know If you're keen


----------



## jasa_uk (Nov 5, 2012)

Brits in Johannesburg? Who want to go out? Finally! Excellent! I will be coming back there on Thursday, staying in Fourways if anybody is around that area? I have been back and forth for the past three years and have always found it difficult to meet people in Joburg. Perhaps this forum will work...?


----------



## LittleMelJ (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm Mel. I have also just moved to J'Burg, living in Sandton and would be up for drinks or exploring the city.


----------

